# Pakistan Navy hands over Command of CMF-150 to Royal Canadian Navy



## Side-Winder

Pakistan Navy has handed over Command of Multinational Combined Task Force, CMF-150, to Royal Canadian Navy at a ceremony in Bahrain.



Commodore Bilal Abdul Nasir SI (M) handed over the command to Commodore Haydn Edmondson.

Several high-ranking civilian and military officials from coalition countries beside Pakistani Ambassador to Bahrain, Javed Malik and Canadian Ambassador to Bahrain Thomas Macdonald were present on the occasion. 

CTF-150, a multi-national coalition is one of three task forces operating within the ambit of Combined Maritime Forces. Its mission is to conduct Maritime Security Operations in collaboration with regional countries and other partners to prevent exploitation of maritime environment by those who perpetrate or enable others to carry out terrorist activities.

Pakistan Navy has concluded its ninth successful command of CTF-150 which is a manifestation of trust and respect it enjoys amongst coalition partners.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/09-Dec-2016...al-combined-task-force-to-royal-canadian-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------

